# PCB report  4/7 - 4/10



## king george (Apr 12, 2016)

The spanish were thick at times , pompano were in catching them off of sebiki rigs. the first king hit the deck 4/7 evening, and 2 more friday afternoon. Spanish were caught on spoons, gotcha plugs and sebiki rigs. kings came off of small spanish. GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!!


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 12, 2016)

king george said:


> The spanish were thick at times , pompano were in catching them off of sebiki rigs. the first king hit the deck 4/7 evening, and 2 more friday afternoon. Spanish were caught on spoons, gotcha plugs and sebiki rigs. kings came off of small spanish. GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!!



Nice, I'm there all next week. Hoping the kings show up in more numbers by then


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 12, 2016)

thedudeabides said:


> Nice, I'm there all next week. Hoping the kings show up in more numbers by then



First week of May for me! It's looking like it may be really good by then.


----------



## one_shot (Apr 12, 2016)

PCB April 16-22 for me!


----------



## king george (Apr 13, 2016)

I will also be down the weekend of May the 7th.   Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## donald-f (Apr 13, 2016)

I will be 6/9-6/13. Snapper season should be open.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> First week of May for me! It's looking like it may be really good by then.



I'm doing a shorter trip in May. Had a free open beach house next week so had to jump on it!


----------



## king george (Apr 14, 2016)

Also went to Mexico beach, and there was some 3+ lb spanish running around. So don't rule out going over there.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 20, 2016)

In Panama City right now. Very very little bait and we've trolled 20+ hours so far with nothing to show for it. Piers are still catching a few everyday but we can't seem to find them in the kayaks. Lots of cobia boats trolling around but haven't seen any catching anything. With the warmer weather and S winds I thought we'd be having better luck. I think we just need the bait to show up. We were able to catch some reds under the bridge though so at least no skunk


----------



## king george (Apr 21, 2016)

Hoping the water will warm up, suppose to be heading down the 1st week of may. My brother lives down there he says the weather is crazy right now. Be safe out there guys!!!! GOOD JOB ON THE REDS!!!!


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 21, 2016)

Yesterday was better. 1 BIG jack, 1 bonito, 4 spanish, 2 bull reds in the surf


----------

